# First Nigerian Dwarf Buck!!



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Finally gave in and bought a buck because I couldn't find one to rent. 
He has lost some weight from the stress of moving, he is getting better. 
First 2 are when he first came here. Other one is from his fb ad. Feel free to pick him apart. I will post what I think in comments. TIA

Meet Sierra Aspen SW Strike it Rich.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations on your buck!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Beautiful boy! I love having bucks I bet you will too!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I think you got yourself a nice buck.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

So he likes to lick my hand or arm and tries to bite me. It's pretty constant. He also tries to stand up on me. I whack him but it doesn't phase him. I have to tie him up then go into the pen.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

yes my boys aren't allowed to jump on me and I make sure they know my rules which they do. you can try a spray bottle and spray him


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Try using a squirting water on him. If that doesn't work, add vinegar to your squirt bottle. 

He looks nice, congrats!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

So took the handsome man to a show couple weeks ago. He didn't place the first ring (wouldn't hold still) then placed 3rd. 
He is just at the height allowance. Being only 2,I'm assuming he will go over?


----------



## riverpaws (Mar 7, 2014)

My buck who is now three was like yours at two, and he's over now. It seems the ones with sharp withers do that a lot...but I'm no expert!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

He has a very nice dairy build, sharp and angular. 

If he's tall, you'll need to breed him to smaller statured does (Small in genetics, not due to growth issues) so you can continue to show his kids. OR you can breed him to bigger does and just be happy that they're not so close to the ground when you milk them. ;-)


----------

